# Infantry Officer



## Soldier of Fortune (2 May 2002)

Hello, I‘m just have a few questions about the Infantry Officer I‘ve been pondering about.
1. I was reading on the recruiting site that they can expect to spend 1/3 of their time in the field and 2/3 of their time on garrison duties. What kind of stuff could you be expecing to do during garrison duties, is it things like training or is it just paper work stuff. Will you be training with  your troops?Also, as an officer, is there any way you can spend more than only 1/3 of your time in the field, or is that that max?

2. I am aware that you have to have a University degree and I expect to go to RMC, except I do not know which course to take, which one would be the best if you were planning to go Infantry?


----------



## rceme_rat (3 May 2002)

Inf offrs come in many types.  Those who have degrees have many different degrees.  Traditionally, history & politics have been very popular, as has pysch.  That being said, I‘m sure you will find a few with commerce or engineering degrees.

I would suggest that the best degree program for you to take at RMC is the one that interests you the most, since you will put more into it, and thereby get more out of it.

Also bear in mind that you will retire - perhaps sooner than you might think - and you might want to have a degree you can do something with.


----------

